# Question regarding drilling



## Reef Druid (Jun 27, 2014)

Hey everyone,

Just wondering if anyone can speak from experience for this. I'm going to be drilling my 40B shortly and I have looked for a local source for diamond hole-saws. My 1.5" bulkhead "needs" a 2.5" dia. hole. I found somewhere that has a 2.375" (2-3/8") inch hole saw, leaving 1/16 on either side. Will there likely be enough run-out from my handheld-18V for that, or would it be feasible to sand the remainder?

Thanks everyone


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

It'll be a bit hard to sand without giving up.
The better solution would to be sand down the bulkhead...no? I mean, plastic is easier than glass to sand.

Or buy the proper bit


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

get one these

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c378150879/p17686901.html


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*hole saw*

Chk out ....glasshole.com


----------



## Reef Druid (Jun 27, 2014)

woot!

Thanks for the replies everyone, I just grabbed a tape and measured the circumference and got the actual diameter of the bulkhead. 

Cheers


----------



## mules (Oct 29, 2013)

BRS has every hole size. Very reasonable price.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

MOPS.ca (local online supplier, shipping to your door) carries them too:

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/65mm...p-1087.html?osCsid=r9agnlpgu22q8kk745gri9s703


----------



## Reef Druid (Jun 27, 2014)

The tank was drilled successfully with a 2-3/8" diamond hole saw. The Lifeguard bulkhead that 'requires' a 2-1/2" hole actually measured 2-3/8", so it's actually a closer fit. In case anyone wanted to know for future reference.


----------

